# Topómetro casero con calculadora vieja



## anajesusa (May 19, 2012)

Mas de una vez tenemos que medir distancias de tamaño medio digamos, algo como 100 metros o mas y si disponemos de una cinta tenemos que hacerlo entre dos personas y sumando tanta veces como sea necesario, un topómetro es una herramienta que sirve para ese tipo de medidas, se trata de una rueda cuyo perímetro esta medido y tiene un contador de tal forma que cada vez que gira completa una vuelta va sumando los metros. 





La cirugía a la calculadora




Unos sensores viejos de alarma








Video de como funciona la porquería
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=ZB1fht2AiYs
Como siempre todos los detalles y mas fotos en mi blog
http://anajesusa.wordpress.com/2012/05/19/topmetro-hecho-en-casa-con-una-calculadora/


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 4, 2012)

buena idea anajesusa ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------

